# Door Hangers



## TallAdam85 (Apr 2, 2008)

Found this place and order with them hope it brings people in.
http://www.3000doorhangers.com/

They sent me a sample proof in an email  before I ordered Get the order at the dojo and will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> Found this place and order with them hope it brings people in.
> http://www.3000doorhangers.com/
> 
> They sent me a sample proof in an email before I ordered Get the order at the dojo and will let you guys know how it turns out.


 
I have never had any luck with them, hope yours is better. Let us know.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 3, 2008)

Already Got 1 person to sing up for the 2 weeks for $49.95 and a free uniform from the door hangers and only passed out a few dozen
but if any one does from there tell them Adam Lux Refered you they will hook both you and me up


----------

